# re-entry on Working Holiday Visa



## Ashleigh87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey there! 
I am an Australian Citizen in Canada on a working holiday visa valid for 2 years. On my papers it says "does not authorize re-entry". I need to leave the country to attend a wedding but i wish to return. I have spoken with the CIC several times and have received different answers - one of them being that because Australia is a member of the commonwealth I can come and go as i please while the visa is still valid. Basically I need to know wether buying a return ticket would be a waste of my money?? Will i be let back in or not?? 
Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ashleigh87 said:


> Hey there!
> I am an Australian Citizen in Canada on a working holiday visa valid for 2 years. On my papers it says "does not authorize re-entry". I need to leave the country to attend a wedding but i wish to return. I have spoken with the CIC several times and have received different answers - one of them being that because Australia is a member of the commonwealth I can come and go as i please while the visa is still valid. Basically I need to know wether buying a return ticket would be a waste of my money?? Will i be let back in or not??
> Thank you!


You will be allowed to re-enter provided you're not away an inordinate length of time. The CIC recognizes that everyone has family affairs to attend so it should not be an issue. You may want to carry with you evidence of your life in Canada such as payslips, rent book/receipts etc, in case you meet some obdurate Immigration Officer whose corn flakes had been pissed on that morning.


----------

